# NASTY Bathrooms



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My real job is a Supplier Quality Engineer. Today I visited a factory to witness a manufacturing process.
I asked to use the rest room.
I nominate this one as worst in class


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have seen one that was just as bad ,but that was 45 years ago.
Chuck


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My God!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've seen one is a gas station about as bad.

Is their quality check going down because of this.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

For a company to have a mess like that I would seriously question their quality of workmanship.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I went into the local Popeyes to get some fried chicken one time and decided that I was going to use the restroom first, needless to say I walked out without chicken, it looked worse than this. At least these people don't make food.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The reason for the visit was chronic quality issues
...
I pee'd … thought to myself … somebody has got to see to believe this.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

All I want to know is, how come you wuz in my house and you didn't even wake me up to say hiwdy!! Hey!!what happened to my beer and Krispy Kreams?!!??

Seriously, I'd look for a new source. Pride in unknown in that place.

Steve


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i agree with dillydalee,i'd question there workmanship.


----------



## GeoCol (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a good one compared to some I have seen in Asia.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

*I pee'd … thought to myself … somebody has got to see to believe this.*

The urinal looks like the cleanest fixture.

BJ


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

My first thought was, is the rest of plant just as messy. The second thought was, how long did it take you
to leave the plant. Thank you for sharing, maybe.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya ever hear the old joke a mechanic washes his hand before he goes. An office worker, before….


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

My goodness, I would rather just walk out *without* washing my hands rather than using that sink. They need to hire a competent janitor.


----------



## MrGoodCat (Dec 5, 2013)

Not surprised about the issues with quality. I'm gonna guess poor management.


----------

